

Ask HN: Why Jailbreak my iPad2? - MyHNAccountRulz

I have always thought I would be against jailbreaking my iOS devices. I have friends that have done it but they dont seem to have any real reasoning or take advantage of anything spectacular. One of them simply jail broke his iPad so he could password protect his apps (i.e prompt for a password on app launch...)<p>Then I got to thinking. What are the real benefits?<p>I code in C/C++ and standard web stuff. Could one then load gcc some how?<p>Are there better network tools like nmap, wireshark, etc, etc<p>Can anyone explain some true advantages to a developer/hacker/someone who always needs to help someone out in a pinch and would rather not carry a MacBook around all the time?
======
nuclearsandwich
Reason #1 to root and jailbreak anything: If you can't open it then you don't
really own it. You have to make things yours or companies will continue to
lease you their products for outrageous sums of money. So do it for justice.

Plus all the freaking SSH clients in the app store cost money. I've never seen
a platform with such an inverted price vs. value scheme. All of the amazing
new innovative software that I would be more than willing to pay for such as
Aweditorium and Flipboard is free but all of the stuff I would consider basic
utilities like SSH/IM/IRC clients are $2-$5 and definitely not so special as
to deserve that price tag. There's a distinct lack of free (as in speech)
software on iOS unless you jailbreak.

